# 2 charged with robbing SoCal marijuana grower



## FruityBud (Jan 19, 2011)

Two reputed gang members are accused of robbing a Southern California marijuana grower who was pistol-whipped and terrorized during a home invasion.

City News Service says Srun Ly of Fontana and Chanthoern Chhuon of Stockon have been charged with robbery and other crimes and face possible life sentences if convicted.

Both remained jailed Wednesday on more than $1.2 million bail each.

Authorities say four gunmen forced their way into the Valinda home of a medical marijuana grower on Jan. 4. Los Angeles County sheriff's Sgt. Steve Kim says they beat the man and threatened him over several hours, leaving him bleeding and unconscious on the floor while stealing marijuana, cash and other items.

Two men remain at large.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/4fe4tn7*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 19, 2011)

Looks like Bubba is getting new playmates


----------

